# Where is the cheapest place to buy lots of shrimp?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimp/prawns are the main diet of most of my fish. I go through 40-50 a day and the packages I buy only have around 100 in them. It's cost a lot of money. 
I'm looking for a good place to buy lots of shrimp. I was thinking tnt supermarket but I was wondering how much they charge there and how much you get.
I also heard that there is a place in richmond that sells shrimp and other fish in a market? 
Would like to hear some places, thanks.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i got a pack from tnt before for like $2 or something 
maybe a 8"x5" pack?? cant remember


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ouch - that is a lot of shrimp. I would try to ask you frequented asian restaurant owner to order in big boxes.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Snow, what kind of fish are you feeding? If your feeding shrimps then I'm going to guess that any type of white meat will work for you. I have Piranhas so I go threw quite a bit of white meat as well, so I wrote this on the Piranha forums, maybe it could help you.


> So, I was down to about 2 weeks left of food for my piranha's and thought I'd stop by the local fresh fish store to see what they have and their prices. The kind lady working there asked if there was something I was looking for and I explained to her that I have piranhas and that they eat white meat and just happened to ask "Do you have any white meat trims or scraps that your going to throw away but nothing that's rotting?". She laughed and took me to the cooler in the back to show me a bin full of white meat and a bin full of red meat and said I could take all I wanted at no cost... I was rather shocked, the white meat bin was full of; snapper, halibut, cod, sole... and the list goes on... I touched and smelled the food and it wasn't slimy or smelly though some of the ends were starting to dry out from being exposed to the air. I grew up on Vancouver Island and I'm a cook by trade so handle a lot of fish in my life, so I can safely say I know my stuff about the local sea food. I asked her what the deal was with it all and she said they're only aloud to shelf it for 5 days then they have to toss it for health standards, but they keep all of it in the cooler till garbage day so it doesn't rot in the bin outside. She gave me a bag and told me to take as much as I wanted and to come back for more any time, so I grabbed a small/decent amount and brought it home.
> 
> I should of taken photos before I cut it up cause seriously they were all good looking fillets that I would have no problem eating myself, kept I grown sick of sea food.
> 
> ...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

depending on how much room you have for storage...you might be able to call up a seafood supplier and ask if you can buy a few cases of frozen shrimps. think it might be cheaper than going to your regular supermarket unless they are on sale. 

a few seafood suppliers:
Albion fishery(vancouver)
7 seas seafood(richmond)
blundell seafoods(richmond)
angel seafoods(vancouver)
English bay seafoods(Vancouver)

The other member had a nice post too about the other post he found(scrap fish pieces)...might be cheaper than shrimps by weight.
Btw..make sure you know what kind of shrimps you want..as in.."peeled", "shell on, body only", "whole"..haha..cuz the prices would be different(along with the prep involved(unless it does not matter if your pets eat the whole shrimp with head and shell on).


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I mostly feed this much because of my stingray and catfish, they eat a ton of food. I want to stick to shrimp as I've tried other white fish but some floats and it stinks worse than shrimp also for me it's harder to prepare. I'm just buying right now the shrimp with no shell or head just the tail on, sometimes I don't even buy the tail. That to me is the best b/c all I have to do is unthaw them and they are ready to go but I'm open to different options, thanks. Right now it's costs me $6 a bag and you get 90-110 in them. I don't mind spending the money if I have to b/c I know my fish have to eat, and eat well but I know there are cheaper places out there.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

If they don't let you buy directly try finding a person who works there. Usually they can buy with no problem (employee benefits)



VinnyD said:


> depending on how much room you have for storage...you might be able to call up a seafood supplier and ask if you can buy a few cases of frozen shrimps. think it might be cheaper than going to your regular supermarket unless they are on sale.
> 
> a few seafood suppliers:
> Albion fishery(vancouver)
> ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what about pollock? (fake crab) u can get that stuff pretty cheap and itd be a breeze to prep


----------

